
[Keybase] What is it useful for? - andreaggg
I have a keybase account, but I don&#x27;t know what to do with it.
Someone how has an account could give me an idea?
======
mbrock
Their file system is useful for sharing encrypted files.

Other than that it's pretty much a key server with account verifications, so
it's good if you want to sign or encrypt documents and give the recipient an
easy way to confirm the key identity.

------
Esau
I was my understanding that it was a mainly used as a means of verifying that
User-A on website One is the same person as User-A on website Two. In other
words, I thought it was being used to prevent impersonation.

------
ncouture
It's useful for, amongst other things, making it harder to know if someone is
the sole owner of their private GPG key.

Don't use it.

~~~
sigjuice
Well, giving your private key to Keybase is optional. But there is probably no
way to prove that they don't have your private key?

~~~
ncouture
You can still disclose it:
[https://gist.github.com/ncouture/a28937c50053db129578ac0307b...](https://gist.github.com/ncouture/a28937c50053db129578ac0307b79770)

